# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  New to the hobby

## isu712

I'm looking into keeping some frogs and these toads look like a great place to start, but I have some questions.  First, is a 5.5 gallon tank suitable for 2 of these guys?  Also, I was thinking of dividing the tank and making half of it water and half land.  Is it ok to use peat moss as a substrate on the land side?  I'd divide the tank with a piece of plexiglass.

----------


## ScumBum

I think a 5.5 might be too small for 2 toads . I think the smallest tank for 2 toads would be a 10 gallon .

----------


## isu712

Would it be alright for one then?

----------


## bshmerlie

Firebelly toads are very active frogs. They would do better in at least a 10 gallon. They also enjoy each others company unlike most frogs. One lone toad is just that...one lone toad. :Big Grin:

----------


## isu712

Alright, I'll have to give this some more thought then.

----------


## ArizonaFrogGuy

Welcome to the "hobby".  Becarefull because before long it will become a "passion". :Big Grin:   I started a couple years ago with one toad in a 10 gal tank and now have 6.  Like the others I think a 10 gal would be the smallest I'd go for a toad.  I'd also suggest a couple because they do like to be together.  Let us know how things turn out

----------


## isu712

Will do.  I've been going back and forth between a pacman and these guys.  I have the stuff to set up either (minus the tank, but that's usually the cheapest part).  I know what you mean about hobbys becoming passions.  I started with aquariums about 4 years ago and I've gone from simple freshwater with fake plants to a fully planted tank and a reef tank.

----------


## bshmerlie

Talk about Obsessions...I had a reef setup for 15 years. That hobby is endless. :Smile:  you can set up an equally beautiful vivarium for a fraction of the cost. I have both firebellies and pacmans. Go with the toads.

----------


## poison beauties

Get a bigger viv. FBT's do well in groups and they are not at all expensive. They need some sort of water feature as well so even a ten gallon is kind of small for a group. I havent kept anything larger than these frogs in a 5 gallon and they were one to a viv. Full grown:
http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/a.../Retics007.jpg

You cant go too big with a viv.

Michael

----------


## isu712

I've got one more question for everyone here.  How often do you feed?  I only ask because I'll be gone for a week in early March.  According to the care sheet you should feed once or twice a week, so it sounds like I should be fine, but I figured I'd ask for a couple more opinions anyway.  If it will work to leave them for a week then I'll probably pick up a 10 gallon this weekend and get this started.

----------


## bshmerlie

Firebellies will be just fine by themselves for a week.  Just fatten them up before you go and they'll be fine.  Many people only feed them once a week as the norm.  I feed mine smaller meals more often because I like to watch them eat.  But they'll eat as much as you feed them so don't let them get overweight. The best thing about FB toads is that they are always awake and doing something.  They do need a water section and prefer a 50% water/land ratio rather than just a water bowl.  Mine spend most of their time sitting on a rock in the shallow water. 2-3 inch depth is fine. Do make sure the setup is easy to clean as they are messy frogs. They will drag soil with them into the water as they get in and out 50 times a day.  I use a small external canister filter to help keep the water clear. I think its the zoo med 501.

----------


## isu712

It sounds like these are the toads for me.  I'll put a divider in the tank and make it 50/50 land/water.  I have some small gravel that I can use as a base and drainage for the land side as well as some peat that I can put on the land side.  I've also got a couple of 3" plastic pots that I can disguise and use as hides.  Do they like hides that are close to their size, or do they like larger places to hide in?  Once I figure out what plants I want to put on the land side I'll add a couple of those.  Any recommendations?  I've also got some leftover planted aquarium substrate that I can put in the water side and add a banana-root plant or two as well as some lily bulbs.  There is also a small internal filter laying around my apartment so I'll just add that in as well.  I've got some driftwood that I can put in there as an entrance and exit from the water.

How does this sound?  Any other tips let me know.

----------


## bshmerlie

It sounds fantastic and I can't wait to see a picture when you're done.  The one thing I would caution you about is to avoid using any kind of small gravel that they could swollow on the land side because they are crazy eaters. Pothos plants do well on the land and in the water.

----------


## isu712

The gravel would be underneath the peat for drainage.  Do they burrow?  Becuase if they do then the gravel may be a problem, but otherwise I don't think it will be an issue.

----------


## bshmerlie

They will not burrow but the crickets could get lost in a fluffy moss. You don't necessarily been a divider...you could ramp it. Just an idea. Although the water is easier to clean when separate.

----------


## isu712

I'll be careful when I feed so the crickets don't get away and I think I'll go with the divider so that I can do regular water changes easier.

----------


## bshmerlie

Check out the new Tetrafauna Viquarium. Google it there is a good you tube video showing it.  That's going to be my next setup for them.

----------


## isu712

That looks pretty cool, but I'm sure it isn't cheap.

----------


## bshmerlie

There are a couple of different videos. You can make your tank 50% and use gravel to fill in the side where the waterfall and stream is.

----------


## ARMS87

FBTs love to be in groups they gently fight like dogs at feeding time but the rest of the time they'll be huddled together  :Smile:

----------


## isu712

I picked up a 10 gallon aquarium and a screen top today.  I'm gonna get some spray foam to make a divider between the water and land area.  This seems to be the best stuff that won't be so obvious like glass, plus I'll be able to give the divider some shape and build a little ramp.  I've never worked with the stuff though so this should be interesting.  If anyone has any other ideas about what to make this divider out of I'd be glad to hear them.  I'll post a pic once it's done later tonight.

----------


## ArizonaFrogGuy

> Check out the new Tetrafauna Viquarium. Google it there is a good you tube video showing it. That's going to be my next setup for them.


 
I havent seen this Viquarium before.  Man that thing is awsome.  I am personally blaming you Cheri for showing me this because after iIpurchase it I know I'll be in the dog house w/the wife for a while for dropping more cash on my toads.  Oh well at least the toads will love me in the end.   :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

> I havent seen this Viquarium before.  Man that thing is awsome.  I am personally blaming you Cheri for showing me this because after iIpurchase it I know I'll be in the dog house w/the wife for a while for dropping more cash on my toads.  Oh well at least the toads will love me in the end.


I know isn't the coolest thing? Its perfect for the FB toads. Its got the built  in filter it looks easy to clean. If I hadnt dropped a small fortune on my darts and their new vivarium at the last show I would have gotten it then.  But soon because the toads deserve it.

----------


## ArizonaFrogGuy

Its absolutly perfect.  Im continually looking for ways to make my toads tank cooler and I think this is it.  I was saving to get a couple Red Eye Tree Frogs but I might just put that on hold and get a bigger tank and a new set up for my toads.   

Isu712, I'll give you some advice.  Be carefull about promising to post picts in a certain time frame on this forum.  We can tend to be a very inpatient bunch.   :Smile:

----------


## isu712

> Isu712, I'll give you some advice.  Be carefull about promising to post picts in a certain time frame on this forum.  We can tend to be a very inpatient bunch.


Fair enough.  I couldn't pick up the great stuff this evening, but I plan on getting it tomorrow morning and putting it in then.  I'm heading out for the weekend, so it will be the perfect time to let it cure.  I definitely get the whole "impatient bunch" thing.  I partake in a couple aquarium forums and it seems like every third post is "PICS!!!"  I'm going to start a new thread for the build, so hopefully everything goes according to plan.

----------


## bshmerlie

I would love to see some pics of you aquariums. I haven't been in the reef hobby for awhile now, but I definately miss it. Anyone who can pull off a successful advanced reef setup will have no problem with frogs in a vivarium. I have extremely high expectations of you so don't get nervous.  The pressures on. :Big Grin: .  Im just kidding...have fun with it.  The best part is you can change it up as often as you like.  I think the toads like a change every now and then.

----------


## isu712

I'll post some pics of the aquariums sometime next week.  My reef tank isn't the nicest one out there, but I think it's pretty good for a first attempt.  I'm still waiting for everything to fill in.

I tried to put the spray foam in this morning, but it ended up sagging on me too much so I'll have to add a few more layers slowly over the next week or so.

----------


## isu712

I'm going to start a new thread with the build under the heading "First Habitat."

----------


## pepper

> I know isn't the coolest thing? Its perfect for the FB toads. Its got the built in filter it looks easy to clean. If I hadnt dropped a small fortune on my darts and their new vivarium at the last show I would have gotten it then. But soon because the toads deserve it.


i was eyeing that viquarium as well. this is our first frog project and the tetrafauna setup seems to make things easy to start.

Thoughts on substrate with that setup? all the established ones i have seen seem to use the gravel. I would think that Hydroton clay pellets would be better than gravel, but i have ZERO experience with these environments....

----------


## bshmerlie

I am going to get one as soon as I have time to order one. :Smile:   On the land side I will fill it with the leca (clay balls) up to the water level and then a screen mesh and then the soil for my plants.  Right now I have all water for my firebellies and then a turtle dock on each side for land.  See pictures in my album.  And although it is easy to clean the crickets do drown quite easily.  I think the Viquarium will be just as easy to clean but keep the crickets on one side so they don't drown so easily.  I will also probably make a wall (GS background) around the three sides to make it look more tropical. I will probably decorate the water fall part itself with moss or plants to make it look more natural.

----------


## pepper

what soil would you use for this? i am assuming there is a special soil. Also are people using Coir fiber?

Do you think there is any truth to the Viquarium  being a fully sustaining environment? They seem to  promote the fact that the substrate acts as a healthy filter of sorts as the whole unit cycles through land and water and back.
Are all of these vivariums full sustaining environs?

----------


## ArizonaFrogGuy

I sooo want this.  I've almost got the wife talked into it too.   :Big Grin:    I look forward to having life plants and moss in a new set up cuz right now everything I have is fake.  Its functional just not the greatest setup and I want the greatest.

----------

